
Our Software Dependency Problem (2019) - wilsonzlin
https://research.swtch.com/deps
======
ra7
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18979596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18979596)

------
dpc_pw
Relevant: "crev" is a system for socially scalable and cryptographically
verifiable dependency review [https://github.com/crev-
dev/crev](https://github.com/crev-dev/crev)

